

Suggest HN: Active user count display - aaronetz

It would be interesting to see the number of currently active users at the top of the page. Maybe even have sub-counts per comment thread.
For example: you are at the front page. You see &quot;521 active users&quot;. You click on the &quot;comments&quot; link of a story. You see &quot;103 users viewing&quot;. 
What do you think?
======
zackboe
lobste.rs does this rather simply by gradually changing the background color
of the logo depending on traffic.

It would probably be relatively easily to implement a similar feature here on
HN, but would it be worth it?

